# Grafik erstellen für Java Spiel



## Summe (12. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mein erstes Spiel was ich mit Java Programmieren will erstellen.
Es soll und wird nichts grossartiges sein da ich noch nicht genug Erfahrungen hab mit Java also ein
Einsteiger Spiel halt ebend.
Ich möchte keine eigenen Vorgefertigten Grafiken benutzen sondern eigene Grafiken erstellen.
Die Grafiken sollten sich in 2D und 3D Zeichnen lassen.
Bei Google fand ich von Blender bis Coral Draw alles.
Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht so recht einig was ich letzendlich nun genau für eine Software
einsetzen soll um meine Grafiken für mein Spiel zu erstellen.
Könnt Ihr mir nicht einen Rat geben was da gut oder schlecht ist?


MfG
Summe


----------



## ARadauer (12. Nov 2009)

paint

;-)


----------



## javimka (12. Nov 2009)

photoshop ist gut aber teuer. GIMP ist gut und gratis.


----------



## Spacerat (12. Nov 2009)

Adobe PhotoShop Elements.
Kann wenigstens auch Transparenz. Zusätzlich auch (afaik) 3D-Vektorgrafik.
@Edit: Post bezog sich ursprünglich auf den Paint-Vorschlag. Deswegen: ...oder natürlich Gimp...


----------



## Steev (12. Nov 2009)

Inkscape ist ein gutes, kostenloses Vektorzeichenprogramm. Ich zeichne eigendlich alle Grafiken die ich brauche als Vektorgrafiken, weil ich da rumskalieren und nachbearbeiten kann, wie ich lustig bin.


----------



## Summe (12. Nov 2009)

Hey,
also Microsoft paint ist ein Rastergrafikprogramm.
Falls zu paint.net meintest das ist ein Bildbearbeitungprogramm. Leider nicht das was ich suche. 
Photoshop ist wie der Name schon sagt für die Professionelle bearbeitung von Fotos die man dann auch in 3D darstellen kann.
Gimp kann auch nur 2D und ganz eingeschränkt 3D.
Adobe Photoshop Elements ist wie oben bei Photoshop zwar ein billigeres Programm aber
hauptsächlich für Fotos gedacht die man bearbeiten und in 3D Darstellen kann.
Also auch nicht gerade das was ich suche.
Ich suche ein Programm wo ich selber die Grafik zeichnen kann. Nicht mit irgendwelchen
Fotos die eingescannt werden und dann weiter bearbeitet werden. 
Inkscape, ja das sieht doch ganz gut aus. Das werde ich mir mal ganz genau unter die Lupe nehmen.

MfG
Summe


----------



## Steev (12. Nov 2009)

Vieleicht habe sich unsere Posts überschnitten, aber Inkscape ist ein programm, mit dem man selbst grafiken erstellen kann. Dass kann man, nebenbei bemerkt, mit (fast) jedem Grafikprogramm tun.


----------



## Apo (12. Nov 2009)

Also mir erschließt sich nicht, warum du mit GIMP oder Photoshop nicht selber zeichnen können solltest? Ich erstelle meine Grafiken auch damit und meine Mitbewohnerin zeichnet damit auch (siehe das z.B.)

Eine andere Möglichkeit:
Per Stift auf einem Blatt das Bild vorzeichnen. Dann einscannen und am Rechner mit einem der genannten programme bearbeiten bearbeiten.


----------



## Summe (12. Nov 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

MfG
Summe


----------

